
GitHub Launch Page - bpierre
https://github.com/blog/1267-github-launch-page
======
bpierre
With Firefox: instead of a simple bookmark or the browser homepage, I added a
bookmark with a "g" keyword ( <http://www-archive.mozilla.org/docs/end-
user/keywords.html> ).

Then I can use the GitHub launcher without having to touch the mouse:

    
    
      ⌘+T, g, ⏎, my-github-command, ⏎.

~~~
burke
With Alfred on OS X, I created an extension
(<http://cl.ly/image/3U3V2h1X2U02>) and a hotkey:
(<http://cl.ly/image/3s3A0B0g2120>)

Then I can do:

    
    
      ⌥⌘L, my-github-command, ⏎.

~~~
skidding
Sorry if I'm missing something that's right in front of me, but can you tell
me how to setup that for myself?

EDIT: My Alfred interface looks considerably different
(<http://cl.ly/image/1c3K1w0U182R>) yet it seems to be up to date (1.2)

EDIT #2: OH, it's the paid Powerpack isn't it?

------
simonz05
I wish they simply fixed their regular code search. It has never worked and is
one of the features I miss. Russ Cox's Google Code Search was an excellent
example of how this should look like, to bad it's gone as well.

~~~
waxjar
I hate how it shows all freaking forks. Say I wanted to look for a theme for a
particular piece of software. I'd have to wade trough the countless forks of
the software in question, occasionally actually seeing a theme listed. It's
terribru.

------
samirahmed
it would be incredible if the command bar could be integrated into my chrome
omnibar... with the prefix github.com:

that way i could naturally use the power of the commandbar in my browser
without having to go to github first

~~~
sp332
It's built-in! Right-click the search box and "Add as search engine". Then
pick a keyword like... github. Then you can put in the omnibar:

    
    
      github samirahmed
    

and it just works!

~~~
wamatt
I use this, however unfortunately under Chrome, it does not provide all the
same functionality as using the command bar directly.

For example, type _'github my notifications'_ in Omnibox.

It takes one to the advanced search page, instead of the notifications page.

~~~
sp332
I wonder why it's different, doesn't it go to the same URL?

------
johnnyg
All this and I can't specify that I want to search only Ruby language repos
via keyboard shortcut of any kind.

~~~
Pheter
`language:ruby example` ?

~~~
johnnyg
Whoop! :)

~~~
Pheter
You could probably set up an alias for that in the Chrome / Firefox location
bar too.

~~~
johnnyg
Here's the chrome search engine string in case anyone else needs it:

[https://github.com/search?langOverride=&q=language%3Arub...](https://github.com/search?langOverride=&q=language%3Aruby+%s&repo=&start_value=1&type=Repositories)

------
geku
I really like the new command bar. And my initial thought was how awesome a
browser integration would be. So, I just started coding a small Chrome
extension and here it is:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cagcemjohhdepmbdng...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cagcemjohhdepmbdngeehkmidlfmgmnn)

It's far from complete and only supports a subset of GitHub's command bar and
not the same ranking logic. But it already does a decent job for repositories
and users. As soon as I have more time I will add more features.

Btw I'm sure it could be done for Firefox and Safari too.

------
modarts
Looks like they're really going "all-in" on the CLI for web app concept. I'd
expect to start seeing this type of interface really taking off for a lot of
developer facing services. What's old is new again...

------
dave1010uk
Could GitHub just make gitgub.com/foo work in exactly the sane way as putting
"foo" in the command bar? It wouldnt have the same autocomplete, but it would
be much faster.

------
dustym
Does anyone know how to initiate a web compare between to branches using this
thing? If I could have that + Alfred (or whatever launch bar / cli one uses)
that would be amazing.

------
thibaut_barrere
I like the idea, but so far at least on my (slow) connection, there is a big
lag when I type, making it less useful.

Good idea otherwise!

------
peshkira
very cool github feature indeed.

Probably not a lot of people use Safari here, but anyway. If you don't use
Alfred and use Safari there is another easy way for Mac OS users.

Just add the launch site to your bookmarks bar (on a place between 1 and 9).
Assuming it is in the first place: ⌘+T, ⌘+1, my-github-command, ⏎

------
jscheel
Very cool, now this just needs to be integrated with alfred and osx users will
rejoice!

~~~
andrewingram
I was looking into this briefly, it seems it would all be pretty
straightforward apart from the fact that you need to be authenticated to
access the JSON endpoints, I'm not sure how that would work as an Alfred
extension.

------
filipmares
best feature github has added in the last year.

